# Jon Jones arrested for DUI, car totalled,



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, shocker!

I guess he is human and not invincible, but truly sad for someone who is/was becoming the face of the ufc.

Hopefully he is completely uninjured, so that the h-bomb can serve justice!

"UFC Light Heavyweight champ Jon "Bones" Jones was arrested early this morning for DUI after he totaled his Bentley in upstate New York ... TMZ has learned. 

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... Jones was involved in an accident at around 5:00 AM in Binghamton, NY. We're told the car -- which Jones crashed into a pole -- was totaled and cops arrested Jones on the scene for DUI. 

According to our sources, Jones was taken into custody by Broome County Sheriff and bailed out a few hours later ... by his mom. Jones is from nearby Ithaca. 

Jones last fought on April 21, defeating Rashad Evans by unanimous decision."

http://www.tmz.com/2012/05/19/jon-jones-ufc-arrested-dui/


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fame, money, and youth. This'll happen. I think Bones is the type to learn from it. Even the best of us make mistakes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Remember this?



> “We came up with a strategy to keep it clean and be sponsored by the UFC itself. I’m glad the UFC wanted to work with me as well, and I think that they trust that I’ll never make them look bad. You never have to worry about me with a DWI (driving while under the influence) or doing something crazy,” Jones explained


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

lol. ...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

There goes Nike....

curious to know if this was a Donte Stallworth situation where he went to sleep woke up the next morning and thought he was sober to drive. When we get back the BAC level we'll know how serious this is.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Well it is TMZ reporting, so I'll wait to see what really happened.

Like CP said, he is just a kid that made a mistake. Good thing nobody got hurt.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He's probably alright. Keep in mind "totalled" usually just means the cost of restoring it is greater than buying a new one, not that it's completely destroyed. My first car was a "totalled" vehicle and it drove just fine, damage was cosmetic.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well it sounds like Jon is alright, im just glad he didnt harm anyone. His "good guy" image they were trying to sell is kinda a hard sell now.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

HexRei said:


> He's probably alright. Keep in mind "totalled" usually just means the cost of restoring it is greater than buying a new one, not that it's completely destroyed. My first car was a "totalled" vehicle and it drove just fine, damage was cosmetic.


well his Bentley must be worth, what, around $100,000+? so am guessing it was a pretty bad accident for it to be wrote off.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

5am on a saturday morning means he was partying very late... this is not a case of waking up in the morning and thinking you are ok to drive...

poor guy, DUIs suck.. i really want to see pics of the car and what was his BAC?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> well his Bentley must be worth, what, around $100,000+? so am guessing it was a pretty bad accident for it to be wrote off.


Some can be up in the 300,000 range lol. He probably destroyed it...


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

He drove a 2012 Bentley Continental Gt, $190,000.

Luckily they are built like tanks, otherwise we would be remembering or dealing with serious injuries

Josh Gross and Helwani are confirming no injuries on twitter and that there were passengers on board.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fame, money, and youth. This'll happen. I think Bones is the type to learn from it. Even the best of us make mistakes.


Pretty much what i think.

Sucks to hear things like this about one of your fav athletes. 
Not a good thing for him, but luckily no one was injured.

He will (should) take this as a life lesson and learn from it.

Keep it real Jon...:confused05:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Omg u guys are gonna totally make a villain out of him if it was lyoto nobody would care!!1


Ive got family in binghamtown, glad he didn't drunk driver murder them.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Omg u guys are gonna totally make a villain out of him if it was lyoto nobody would care!!1


You can get piss drunk but you can't get drunk off piss.

As for Jones, it'll be interesting to see how it affects him going forward. For mostly selfish reasons I'm relieved he wasn't hurt. Would be a shame if a generational talent like him were to be crippled by something so stupid.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely hate people who drive drunk or under the influence of a drug as I've been in a serious accident due to such. Can't ever respect someone who puts the lives of others in needless danger. Hope hes punished severely under the law


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

If you DUI you are scum. I dont care about him, but he is dangerous for others.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> well his Bentley must be worth, what, around $100,000+? so am guessing it was a pretty bad accident for it to be wrote off.


I think you'd be surprised. The more expensive the car, the more it costs restore it to the state it was in before the crash.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

drunk driving is a very serious thing, no one can argue that but there is a difference between driving drunk and having a minor buzz.. the laws 0.08 level is a low all encompassing law designed to turn the gears on the DUI money making industry.. MOST people that get DUIs are under the 0.12 mark which is what the old legal BAC used to be before the government realized how much money they could make off of this.. saying that anyone who gets a DUI is scum makes you scummy yourself, not everyone who gets DUIs is actually doing something dangerous... you know there is something wrong with a law when half of all males get busted for it at least once in their life... i might get some neg rep for this post but im just tired of hearing all of the blind indoctrinated hate towards people who get a DUI, i have lost friends to drunk drivers too, that doesn't mean everyone who gets a DUI is a horrible person and potential murderer..

its hard to judge the guy to harshly without knowing his BAC, but since he did crash he was probably pretty crunkified. hope he learns from this


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It's super funny that jones of all people would get a DUI. In reality it could happen to anyone who drinks and hangs out. Hope I never get one!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> drunk driving is a very serious thing, no one can argue that but there is a difference between driving drunk and having a minor buzz.. the laws 0.08 level is a low all encompassing law designed to turn the gears on the DUI money making industry.. MOST people that get DUIs are under the 0.12 mark which is what the old legal BAC used to be before the government realized how much money they could make off of this.. saying that anyone who gets a DUI is scum makes you scummy yourself, not everyone who gets DUIs is actually doing something dangerous... you know there is something wrong with a law when half of all males get busted for it at least once in their life... i might get some neg rep for this post but im just tired of hearing all of the blind indoctrinated hate towards people who get a DUI, i have lost friends to drunk drivers too, that doesn't mean everyone who gets a DUI is a horrible person and potential murderer..
> 
> its hard to judge the guy to harshly without knowing his BAC, but since he did crash he was probably pretty crunkified. hope he learns from this



We believe you. How many DUIs have you had exactly?


The BAC limit was reduced because a. Buzzed driving is still impaired driving and b. Some people are drunk at .08.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad he's not seriously injured. Saw a pic of the car and he took out the rh fender and grille, broke the windshield. Possible suspension damage on the front.

DUIs change your life though. I drove drunk all the time til I got caught. Don't even go to the bar anymore.

It's more of a money making crime for the state anyways imo. Plenty of sober drivers out there that can't drive worth a shit and nothing's done about them. If people were really worried about the safety of road ways there would actually be a driving test. Not just people showing up for an open book test and a couple laps around the block.

Like has been mentioned, I wonder if he got up early after getting drunk last night:confused02:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> We believe you. How many DUIs have you had exactly?
> 
> 
> The BAC limit was reduced because a. Buzzed driving is still impaired driving and b. Some people are drunk at .08.


i got one before i was 21 and i blew a 0.07 and it has haunted me for the last 5 years since, it has literally destroyed so many opportunities for me..

and yeah some people are drunk at 0.08 so the logical thing to do is assume everyone one is drunk at 0.08? yeah real logical when when you got "$money$" on your mind... that's not justice..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> i got one before i was 21 and i blew a 0.07 and it has haunted me for the last 5 years since, it has literally destroyed so many opportunities for me..
> 
> and yeah some people are drunk at 0.08 so the logical thing to do is assume everyone one is drunk at 0.08? yeah real logical when when you got "$money$" on your mind... that's not justice..


Yep it is better to let people who get drunk easy drive drunk legally. You are right and/or totally not angsty. 


Funny people defending Jones. "I'll wait till I g
hear his BAC.". HE CRASHED HIS CAR INTO A POLE. Not like he got pulled over at a checkpoint.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> *Yep it is better to let people who get drunk easy drive drunk legally*. You are right and/or totally not angsty.


i never said that, why would anyone think that? don't put words in my mouth. thx



khoveraki said:


> Funny people defending Jones. "I'll wait till I hear his BAC.". HE CRASHED HIS CAR INTO A POLE. Not like he got pulled over at a checkpoint.


once again you are not reading and just assuming, i said* but since he did crash he was probably pretty crunkified.* that is not defending anyone, why do i have to babysit you through the discussion?


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, but sober people have driven into poles before so that doesn't prove anything and it's just, like, unfair to demonise those of us who crash into them because we're drunk... errr, I mean buzzed. ******* corrupt governments and their evil money making ways.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally, one of those moments that should send you crashing down to earth happens to Jon Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

There's his car, my dude should have just had a good ol' fashion cook out like Hendo.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. I'm a fan of Jones, but that is grade A dickery. Glad no one was hurt.

How many times are things like this going to happen to young athletes who get rich quick before the people who make money off them learn to preempt this sort of thing?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> There's his car, my dude should have just had a good ol' fashion cook out like Hendo.


Ok, wow, yeah he wrecked that thing. Driver side is fine though, lucky for him. I hope he didn't have a passenger...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HexRei said:


> Ok, wow, yeah he wrecked that thing. Driver side is fine though, lucky for him. I hope he didn't have a passenger...


http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7949327/ufc-champion-jon-jones-arrested-suspicion-drunken-driving

Jones and his passengers were uninjured. The investigation is ongoing.

TMZ first reported the arrest.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fame, money, and youth. This'll happen. I think Bones is the type to learn from it. Even the best of us make mistakes.


This happens every single day in America. It happens to decent people who make mistakes. Has absolutely nothing to do with Fame or Money. I can name a dozen personal friends who have gotten a DUI. And yes, it usually only takes once for the rational person.

I highly doubt Jones makes this mistake again. Sadly this will be blown completely out of proportion. The moronic sports media will be questioning his character soon enough. Ironically, some of them will also have DUIs. If not, I guarantee you they have drove under the influence at least once in their lives. But that's okay, it's different when an Athlete does it. 

America, land of the hypocrite, and contradiction.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hhahahahahah Jones is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ******* FAKE!!!!!!!

This just proves it further.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HaVoK said:


> This happens every single day in America. It happens to decent people who make mistakes. Has absolutely nothing to do with Fame or Money. I can name a dozen personal friends who have gotten a DUI. And yes, it usually only takes once for the rational person.
> 
> I highly doubt Jones makes this mistake again. Sadly this will be blown completely out of proportion. The moron sports media will be questioning his character soon enough. Ironically, some of them will also have DUIs. If not, I guarantee you they have drove under the influence at least once in their lives. But that's okay, it's different when an Athlete does it.


This is the same guy who snitched on his classmates for weed, pushes a good clean Christian lifestyle and even flat out said you'll never have to worry about a DWI/DUI with me.

I like Jones but he's brought this on himself.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll admit I started off chuckling then I bursted out laughing. But I had an employee who passed away from DUI so it's not a laughing matter. Donated in honour of his name. Anyways on another thread I was talking about how JBJ is still fairly mentally fresh because he hasn't gone through the trials and tribulations of life namely because of his age. This will bring him down to Earth. Glad to hear nobody got injured especially with that fender bender. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I love seeing the posts "Oh, we don't even know his BAC...it could happen to anyone..ect."

HE CRASHED INTO A ******* POLE PEOPLE.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How many other UFC champions have criminal records?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> I love seeing the posts "Oh, we don't even know his BAC...it could happen to anyone..ect."
> 
> HE CRASHED INTO A ******* POLE PEOPLE.


I take it you skipped page 3? Haha. 

I hope the passengers were Jones' close friends because they could end up making serious bank off him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Only if the fake injuries.

Anyway, you have to be plenty retarded to get a DUI, especially if you are a public figure.

Nice one Jones.

He'll probably have some post-accident trauma too, this should be interesting to see how it affects him against Henderson.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I take it you skipped page 3? Haha.
> 
> I hope the passengers were Jones' close friends because they could end up making serious bank off him.


Lol..yes, read 1 and 2..skipped 3.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Poor Hendo.....

Now Jones is gonna have to take his frustration on him.

Plus...he needs a new car. He is going for KOTN now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, hard to defend the guy after seeing that image. I know people make mistakes, but too often innocent people are killed by these buffoons. Taking your own life into your hands is one thing, but what if he had crashed into an oncoming van carrying a family? 

I didn't feel sorry for the idiot from Tap Out who decided to get drunk, street race, and wrap his car around a pole. So I guess it'd be hypocritical of me to defend Jones. I do hope he learns from this, but yes... idiotic move, and he ought to pay a price for it. 

Though, if Rampage can tear up an entire city, cause massive property damage, kill an unborn child in the process, and walk away smelling like a rose, I expect nothing to come of this. America doesn't punish its celebrities (98% of the time).


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I will say this for Jones, Binghamton is a terrible place to drive. And stone cold sober I got my car stuck between two trees at the university. I could believe that he was sober when he crashed. You have a lot of trees, hills, winding roads and congestion. It's a lovely place to walk but driving there sucks.

Here's a large image of Binghampton, I wish I could find out where he crashed.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Newsday
(my bold)


> Jon Jones, the UFC light heavyweight champion, was arrested and charged with driving while intoxicated early Saturday morning in upstate New York after his Bentley was involved in a one-car accident, the Binghamton Police Department confirmed to Newsday.
> 
> The accident was first reported by TMZ.
> 
> ...


A related article:



> No, the 24-year-old UFC Light Heavyweight Champion, while an incredibly gifted athlete and an amazing MMA fighter, is a human being. He has flaws. He makes mistakes. He has more temptations surrounding him than the average person his age, and it's impossible for him to always be in the right on every decision he makes.
> 
> That's why news of his arrest for suspicion of DUI on Saturday morning isn't really all that surprising. Disappointing? Absolutely. Enraging? For many, yes. Surprising? Only if you've truly bought into the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can only imagine Jones right now....


"NOooooo my image! ;_;"

lmfao


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow Jones I am disappoint. 

A DUI is one thing, but a drunken crash like that ... could've taken someone out as easily as that pole. Glad he didn't though.

Like someone said, i think it's the fame and money getting to him. Hope he learns, I saw this creeping up on him a while back, and it's anyone's guess which way he leans ... another star ruined by fame or a guy that learns from it and gets back to what made him great.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Thank's woodenhead, using Google earth the accident didn't look like it happened on a major street but actually in a residential area. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

How stereotypical is his apology going to be?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Aside from the fact 4 guys from my highschool died from a drunk driver, and how little I think of people that do it. He's rich as ****, why not get a cab? 2 beers is all it takes.



John8204 said:


> I will say this for Jones, Binghamton is a terrible place to drive. And stone cold sober I got my car stuck between two trees at the university. I could believe that he was sober when he crashed. You have a lot of trees, hills, winding roads and congestion. It's a lovely place to walk but driving there sucks.
> 
> Here's a large image of Binghampton, I wish I could find out where he crashed.


Looks like anywhere else with roads and curves.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Remember this?


I don't care for you as a poster.


But this was a wonderful post.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Omg u guys are gonna totally make a villain out of him if it was lyoto nobody would care!!1
> 
> 
> Ive got family in binghamtown, glad he didn't drunk driver murder them.


Dude, you sound drunk.

BinghamTON is a place I've drove through many of times. I wanted to be a Jones fan from his very first fight in the UFC. He was somewhat local. But he turned pretty fake pretty quick and it just finally reared its ugly head.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I know JBJ drinks hard liquor versus beer. So, I'm not surprise if his BAC was high because liquor is higher in alcohol than your standard beer.

For the record, I know he like to drinks JD straighter with a tad of coke as he was doing it all night. Basically, he drank a 40z bottle to himself in 3 hours lol

I saw this in person in Vegas 3 years ago at the El Diablo bar/pub at the Monte Carlo as he was the surprise VIP with the rest of people that watched Ryan Bader vs Antônio Rogério Nogueira match from UFC 119. The winner would face Jones for the number one contendership as we knows what happens after that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

djripz said:


> Well, I know JBJ drinks hard liquor versus beer. So, I'm not surprise if his BAC was high because liquor is higher in alcohol than your standard beer.
> 
> For the record, I know he like to drinks JD straighter with a tad of coke as he was doing it all night. Basically, he drank a 40z bottle to himself in 3 hours lol
> 
> *I saw this in person in Vegas 3 years ago at the El Diablo bar/pub at the Monte Carlo as he was the surprise VIP with the rest of people that watched Ryan Bader vs Antônio Rogério Nogueira match from UFC 119.* The winner would face Jones for the number one contendership as we knows what happens after that.


Didn't they show Jones in the crowd doing some sort of goofy ass dance during that event?

Also, UFC 119 happened in September 2010, it's May 2012.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

All I can say is HAHAHAHAHAH

Greg Jackson is going to have to write one hell of a generic apology for him to recite in order to get him some fans


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't they show Jones in the crowd doing some sort of goofy ass dance during that event?
> 
> Also, UFC 119 happened in September 2010, it's May 2012.


lol.. My bad 2 years ago. Nope, he was in Vegas. You're confused with another event.


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Ok, wow, yeah he wrecked that thing. Driver side is fine though, lucky for him. I hope he didn't have a passenger...



he probably told the hooker to fuckoff and hide somewhere before the police arrived lol.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

box said:


> Aside from the fact 4 guys from my highschool died from a drunk driver, and how little I think of people that do it. He's rich as ****, why not get a cab? 2 beers is all it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like anywhere else with roads and curves.


He should have caught a cab, limo or called a friend or something. Hell he's Jon bones Jones, if he was staggering around slurring his words id have driven his ass home myself. 

Also for me, if I poured myself 4 shots of whiskey and pounded them one after another in an hour I'd be under .08 just to put that in perspective. And he's a lot bigger than I am.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

xeberus said:


> He should have caught a cab, limo or called a friend or something. Hell he's Jon bones Jones, if he was staggering around slurring his words id have driven his ass home myself.
> 
> Also for me, if I poured myself 4 shots of whiskey and pounded them one after another in an hour I'd be under .08 just to put that in perspective. And he's a lot bigger than I am.


I was with you right up until the point where you were full of shit.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm am not disputing the fact that driving while toxicated/buzzed/under the influence is wrong, and not very smart. But as far as I'm concerned, this is just another aspect that adds more fuel to the fire of making him the ultimate villain.

I hope he (and who'm he was with) has sustained no serious injuries and I'll be looking forward to see him get it on with Hendo.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm actually in Binghamton right now where he crashed. Luckily nobody got hurt. He was an idiot for doing that, and I hope he learns his lesson. Also a little hypocritical of him since he has bashed people who smoke in the past. Although I guess the fame has gotten the better of him a little bit, which I can't really fault him for.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

xeberus said:


> Also for me, if I poured myself 4 shots of whiskey and pounded them one after another in an hour I'd be under .08 just to put that in perspective. And he's a lot bigger than I am.


90% of men cant do this, size isn't always the determining factor either... most men will likely be around 0.12 after 4 shots in an hour... i carry a Breathalyzer everywhere i go because i got popped once and don't want it to happen again... i usually see my BAC go over 0.08 right around the 4th beer but i rarely drink 4 in an hour..

also i think BAC is a very inaccurate way of testing peoples physical and mental capabilities when they are intoxicated. some people are drunk well below 0.08 and some are perfectly fine past it... sobriety tests should overrule BAC


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I was with you right up until the point where you were full of shit.


Oh my.. Well I feel almost attacked here, allow me to retort.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_alcohol_content 

I really wanted to post more than one link, but the references and sources to this one Wikipedia page are more than sufficient evidence I was exactly right and 100% correct. 

I'm shocked I'd be called out on this "common knowledge" fact. I personally take an active roll in keeping myself knowledgeable about such things so that I do not accidentally drink and drive, and so that I can gauge my blood alcohol content on the fly with some simple math.

Edit: They do the weight/alcohol break down on a graph about half-way down the page. 



dsmjrv said:


> 90% of men cant do this, size isn't always the determining factor either... most men will likely be around 0.12 after 4 shots in an hour... i carry a Breathalyzer everywhere i go because i got popped once and don't want it to happen again... i usually see my BAC go over 0.08 right around the 4th beer but i rarely drink 4 in an hour..
> 
> also i think BAC is a very inaccurate way of testing peoples physical and mental capabilities when they are intoxicated. some people are drunk well below 0.08 and some are perfectly fine past it... sobriety tests should overrule BAC


Honestly, almost every guy 185lbs and above can do this. BAC is a science, its relative to the amount of blood in your body. Which means that a normal persons weight is a strong gauge to how hard alcohol will affect them. A much larger difference is met between men and women, than between men of completely different body compositions (but the same weight). 

A follow up to what I said about BAC being a science, its a science to detect your actually level not how it will effect you as a person.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Imagine that, getting caught the first time one drives under the influence.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

(delete)

P.S. nice post


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is the most normal thing I've seen from Jones. 24 year olds are supposed to screw up. Spectacularly. 


I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

People, people.

No needs to get up in arms about BAC. Everybody is different.

I was just saying that the contents in liquor and average amount of alcohol is way higher than your standard bottle of beer and it amount of alcohol.

So I would not be surprise for the amount he drinks if its higher by breathalyzer even so he is not affected by it. Maybe he is or isn't, we don't know. Only he does.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This wouldn't be as bad if he wasn't always making himself out to be such a good person. I wonder if he'll drop the nice guy routine after this.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> This wouldn't be as bad if he wasn't always making himself out to be such a good person. I wonder if he'll drop the nice guy routine after this.


Agreed.

No one should drive while drinking. But if he wasn't always acting like he was perfect then I would say he is young and messed up. 

But it is pretty sad when you say "you will never have to worry about a DWI or anything crazy with me". What was it 2 months ago...not even? Then goes out and does it? That is pretty pathetic. Hopefully he realizes even the great Jon Jones is human...and humans do dumb shit.

Great role model.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

the WIKI chart isn't perfect, most drinks are 20-30ml of pure 100% alcohol and the chart states 15ml. the stated 1.5 flOz which equals 18ml is an extremely small shot.. also the chart doesn't use time as a factor. BAC is not an exact science until they test your own personal blood samples, and on the fly math isn't as trustworthy as a breathalyzer.. 

i still to this day use one everytime i drink and i really don't even need it anymore more because my "guess" is spot on every time from using it so much...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> the WIKI chart isn't perfect, most drinks are 20-30ml of pure 100% alcohol and the chart states 15ml. the stated 1.5 flOz which equals 18ml is an extremely small shot.. also the chart doesn't use time as a factor. BAC is not an exact science until they test your own personal blood samples, and on the fly math isn't as trustworthy as a breathalyzer..
> 
> i still to this day use one everytime i drink and i really don't even need it anymore more because my "guess" is spot on every time from using it so much...


Nothing is perfect but it has a ton of science and evidence behind it, you will find the same result in a hundred different places, its correct.

I've never had a drink of 100% alcohol, I've never met anyone who has. I've had 95% alcohol once, it was called gem clear and no one drinks it. Its so harsh bars where I live cannot sell it due to liability.

The chart does have time as a factor, its all the bottom in pretty big text.

My math on the fly is based on breathalyzers and the kind of reading they will give, its because cops use breathalyzers that my "math on the fly" works so well.

Edit: Just to let you know why this is so important to me, its because my alcohol tolerance is through the roof. I have a heritage of big drinkers and I myself have been a fan of "the drink" for many years. Because of that I cannot judge how I "feel" as an indicator of whether I'm okay to drive or not. I have to go strictly by the numbers because being .08 to me, does not feel like .08 to most people. I'd probably be one of those people who could drive and be fine at .12, but now that laws have changed its illegal. The negative repercussions are massive with a DWI/DUI, so I side with caution every time. And if I can convince one other person to do the same, then its worth me telling the facts every time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> 90% of men cant do this, size isn't always the determining factor either... most men will likely be around 0.12 after 4 shots in an hour... i carry a Breathalyzer everywhere i go because i got popped once and don't want it to happen again... i usually see my BAC go over 0.08 right around the 4th beer but i rarely drink 4 in an hour..
> 
> also i think BAC is a very inaccurate way of testing peoples physical and mental capabilities when they are intoxicated. some people are drunk well below 0.08 and some are perfectly fine past it... sobriety tests should overrule BAC


 I had similar findings to yours, typical guy 170-200lbs, 1 beer or shot puts them at about .03 after an hour its gone, two shots or beers in an hour about .06, about three drinks in one hour put me about .08. If I kept up at the rate of a couple drinks an hour after that I usually ended up around that .12 range 5 beer in 2 hours will put you around .1. Around .16 is getting pretty drunk were putting on the sober act is no longer fooling anybody. Around .18 means out of control drunk. If this seems high I don't drink light beer so it may effect it a bit.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

“which Jones crashed into a pole”

So now Hendo has to fight a pole?
:confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I had similar findings to yours, typical guy 170-200lbs, 1 beer or shot puts them at about .03 after an hour its gone, two shots or beers in an hour about .06, about three drinks in one hour put me about .08. If I kept up at the rate of a couple drinks an hour after that I usually ended up around that .12 range 5 beer in 2 hours will put you around .1. Around .16 is getting pretty drunk were putting on the sober act is no longer fooling anybody. Around .18 means out of control drunk. If this seems high I don't drink light beer so it may effect it a bit.


http://bloodalcoholcalculator.org

(the first one when googled)

Here is another link, its the "BAC calulator". Also the base line for a BAC calculation is based on a 185lbs male. And according to the baseline, a 185lbs male can drink 1 beer/1 shot and that places him at .02. Each additional drink is +.02 for an 185lbs male. With a -.01 for each 40minutes that passes. 

I went ahead and thew 185lbs male 4 shots 60minutes into the calculator, it reads .071. The truth is above 185lbs, 4 drinks will almost never leave above .08 after an hour.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Around .16 is getting pretty drunk were putting on the sober act is no longer fooling anybody. Around .18 means out of control drunk.


i agree this works for girls.. i know plenty of guys that can hold their sh!t past 0.30 certainly cant drive but definitely not out of control...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

RE: BAC - I pretty much agree with Xeb & Toxic. Tolerance is something that varies from person to person, as it's kind fo a subjective thing, while your actual BAC wont' necessarily reflect "how you feel" (tolerance). Other factors include metabolism/liver efficiency, time, fructose intake (it affects BAC metabolism).

(personal experience: I weigh around 160, and one time 2 summers ago I got pulled over after having consumed a 750mL bottle of beer @ 9% ABV, and blew .022. Had it been a half hour later, I'd have _easily_ been over the warning limit. But I knew that, having played with breathalyzers before; I have a cop as a friend haha.)

But all that's just a tangent to the topic at hand.

It's sad that someone like Jones did this. More so than us average folk, he has more tools/options at his disposal, so I have no pity for him at all, if he in fact has to face legal repercussions for this. And I never bought the image that was being pushed onto him. (not saying he's an a**hat, just that he's not what a lot of fans & UFC employers say he is)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> This is the most normal thing I've seen from Jones. 24 year olds are supposed to screw up. Spectacularly.
> 
> 
> I'm glad no one was hurt.


Wise words from a wise man.

He proved he is.....human, and not a robot. Granted...stupid and immature in this occasion, but human.

He is not the first and surely not the last person to DUI and crash his car.

The fact he's pretty famous, makes this more "important" for the rest of us to judge.

I'm a big fan, but he really f*cked up here. 

I hope this opens his eyes, regarding how fast everything can change in the blink of an eye.

This is a costly lesson, on all levels: personal, financial, proffessional etc.

He better learn from it now.

I believe (wish) he will.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> i agree this works for girls.. i know plenty of guys that can hold their sh!t past 0.30 certainly cant drive but definitely not out of control...


Most people at .3 should be at a hospital as thats the point that starts effecting your ability to breath, people can die of alcohol poisoning at less than .3. Even a heavy drinker is out of control at .3. I had a breathalyzer and was a heavy drinker in my single partying days and I never saw anybody even remotely close to sober blow higher than about .22. I blew a .34 once but I have no memory of it and had to be carried in my house, the drunkest I think I have ever been.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

I have no respect for anyone that does something like this. Be stupid with your own life, I don't agree with it but it's up to you. The minute you put OTHER peoples lives at risk because of your own arrogance and selfishness, then I have no use for you.

Only good thing to come out of this is more evidence of Jones douche baginess that many of us have been preaching on this forum.

Just glad no one else was hurt.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Just checked his twitter and he posted "god is good" a couple of hours ago. Sounds pretty shook up. Must've been a hell of a bang. Not sure god would've been quite so good to him if he hadn't been driving a $100k tank but I can't help feeling a bit sorry for him now - a near miss for a young dad must be pretty harrowing.

Not sure how long the sympathy will last once the "I just pray other people learn from my mistakes" preachy crap starts.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

A couple thoughts from a Law Enforcement perspective. I read the first 4 pages so forgive me if this has already been covered.

1. Good people get DUI's. I see it all the time. It's more of a reflection of a selfish / bad decision than a personality trait. However, some people attempt to justify drinking and driving and continue to do it on a regular basis until they are caught / really hurt someone.

2. The reason why .08 is the legal limit is not because the government wanted more money. It is because numerous studies have found that at .08 is when the alcohol begins to have an effect on the majority of people's motor skills.

3. A general rule of thumb for a typical adult is .02 a drink. That means about 4 drinks before you need to decide how you are getting home. Also, your body will drop about .02 an hour if you stop drinking. Give or take body types and food in system.

Just the other night, one of my partners arrested a 24 year old for his *fourth* DUI. People like that are clearly different than the one guy who doesn't drink often and thought he was okay to drive.

I was given a statistic in a DUI class that on average, every person who is caught with one DUI has driven over 80 times under the influence without getting caught.I don't hold any personal grievances against most people who get DUI's. My brother in law (a Police Officer now) got a DUI when he was younger. The issue that bugs me with DUI is how many people attempt to justify it. That is what angers me.

I would also be happy to answer any questions from my end if anyone has em.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Wow. I'm a fan of Jones, but that is grade A dickery. Glad no one was hurt.
> 
> How many times are things like this going to happen to *young athletes who get rich quick* before the people who make money off them learn to preempt this sort of thing?


On average, about 1.5 million people in the United States get arrested for DUI. Now, I dont know the actual numbers, but I am going to guess that the 1.5 million people are not all young rich athletes. 

It is a common crime, it is a stupid one, but it is not a crime that can only happen to young rich athletes!



Liddellianenko said:


> Wow Jones I am *disappoint*.
> 
> A DUI is one thing, but a drunken crash like that ... could've taken someone out as easily as that pole. Glad he didn't though.
> 
> Like someone said, i think it's the fame and money getting to him. Hope he learns, I saw this creeping up on him a while back, and it's anyone's guess which way he leans ... another star ruined by fame or a guy that learns from it and gets back to what made him great.


Hello dissapoint! My name is Dan!
See my above statement, its not that he was young rich and famous that caused this. It was that he had a few drinks and made a stupid mistake! 1.5 million people do it a year (and thats only the ones who get caught)!



Toxic said:


> I had similar findings to yours, typical guy 170-200lbs, 1 beer or shot puts them at about .03 after an hour its gone, two shots or beers in an hour about .06, about three drinks in one hour put me about .08. If I kept up at the rate of a couple drinks an hour after that I usually ended up around that .12 range 5 beer in 2 hours will put you around .1. Around .16 is getting pretty drunk were putting on the sober act is no longer fooling anybody. Around .18 means out of control drunk. If this seems high I don't drink light beer so it may effect it a bit.


A light beer does not indicate its alcohol content, a light beer just has less calories than its regular brew. The average American style light beer has 4-5% ABV. The average American style beer has a 4.2-5.2% ABV. Not a big difference. Of course, there are some "regular beers" with less EtOH (Ethanol, the alcohol we drink, and power some of our cars with) than a light beer and vise versa.

Now on the other hand, there are some beers that have up to 10%ABV. Typically anything above 10% is no longer a true beer, but has had EtOH added artificially. The yeast used in beer fermentation normally will die off before the beer can get much above 10%.

So, while the EtOH content of beer can vary significantly, the label "light" means nothing when it comes to percentage!



dsmjrv said:


> i agree this works for girls.. i know plenty of guys that can hold their sh!t past 0.30 certainly cant drive but definitely not out of control...


As one could guess from my above comment, I am a bit of a beer aficionado. I drink a fair amount every week, and on the weekends when hanging out with my friends we like to find places with a wide range of beer and taste the ones we havent yet (getting harder to do now days, we have drank a lot). 

Now, one of my friends is police officer (an Lt. in the traffic division) who always has a breathalyzer in his trunk. One night at a get together at his house, we were trying a bunch of beers. After about 5 hours we all used the breathalyzer and all of my buddies that drink beer with me all the time were close to .15, but none of our sober friends and their wives could tell a difference in personality nor co-ordination. One guy, who is not much of a drinker, tried to drink with us all night. He tested at .09, was sluring his words and stumbling when moving.

So, while a Breathalyzer does not tell how one is affected by EtOH, I would much rather give up my right to drive once I hit .08, than allow that guy to drive at .08. 



Evo said:


> I have no respect for anyone that does something like this. Be stupid with your own life, I don't agree with it but it's up to you. The minute you put OTHER peoples lives at risk because of your own arrogance and selfishness, then I have no use for you.
> 
> Only good thing to come out of this is more evidence of Jones douche baginess that many of us have been preaching on this forum.
> 
> Just glad no one else was hurt.


While I have never had a DUI, I have driven a few times in my life after having a few drinks. Nothing bad ever happened, and I am thankful for that. 

I will never sit here and call somebody bad names for making a mistake that MILLIONS of other people make every year, but if he does not learn from it, and does it again.... That is when a person goes from making a mistake to being something far worse....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate drink drivers and think people that are caught high range drink driving should spend 18 months behind bars. It's completely unacceptable to risk other people's lives because you can't be bothered to get a cab. If you wanna play with your own life, do it with a .45 in your basement, don't **** with other people's.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Jones is a lucky man to walk away without any serious injuries. However this is all on Jones, you will think someone who has be given the key to the UFC would use better judgment, or have people around him that will prevent this kid of stuff.

I knew Jone Jones was phony,etc, but i honestly thought even though he is not a people's person the man had a good head on his shoulder. However he has proved me wrong, I understand people do make mistakes, however I did not expect this from Jon Jones.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

"Everybody does it" doesn't make it right. If millions do it then millions should be punished for it. This is not some trivial misconduct thing, this actually endangers the lives of others.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

DanTheJu said:


> On average, about 1.5 million people in the United States get arrested for DUI. Now, I dont know the actual numbers, but I am going to guess that the 1.5 million people are not all young rich athletes.
> 
> It is a common crime, it is a stupid one, but it is not a crime that can only happen to young rich athletes!
> 
> ...


1.5 million is a bit less than half a percentage point. I'm not saying only young athletes make this mistake, but that it's somewhat more common. My perception may be skewed simply because I follow sports and know about most of these incidents, mind you.

The bulk of your post is irrelevant, because Jones didn't just failed a breathalyzer test, he wrecked his car. He was too drunk to drive, period.

I agree that he gets to make that mistake once and redeem himself though.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

The fact that this is such a big deal really says something for the type of men and athletes that compete in MMA. The fact is, these charges have plaugued the NBA and the NFL for years... so much in fact, that unless you're following sport center every hour, you probably won't even hear about it.

Yet the young face of MMA makes a mistake, and the world is up in arms... if anything, I see this press coverage as a compliment for the rest of the UFC roster.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I echo some of the above sentiments. The fact that '1.5 million people per year' receive DUIs doesn't make the act any less deplorable. All that statistic tells me is that there are - at minimum - 1.5 million idiots in the world.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of people commit this crime, especially young adults. Once is enough to make most think twice in future, it does not make a bad person.

The fact its Jon Jones is just highly comical, he's not a bad person, he just has his head way too far up his ass and has made it plain to see in spectacular fashion.

'Dana doesnt have to worry about me getting a DUI...' Haha.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess Jones is a Chris Leben fan


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> "Everybody does it" doesn't make it right. If millions do it then millions should be punished for it. This is not some trivial misconduct thing, this actually endangers the lives of others.


Never once did I say it was right or that it was okay, I was just pointing out that it was not a crime that is committed by only young rich athletes, it is a VERY common crime!



Sports_Nerd said:


> 1.5 million is a bit less than half a percentage point. I'm not saying only young athletes make this mistake, but that it's somewhat more common. My perception may be skewed simply because I follow sports and know about most of these incidents, mind you.
> 
> The bulk of your post is irrelevant, because Jones didn't just failed a breathalyzer test, he wrecked his car. He was too drunk to drive, period.
> 
> I agree that he gets to make that mistake once and redeem himself though.


I dont think it happens any more frequently in sports than anywhere else in life. I just think that you hear about it much more in sports. When stupid average Joe goes to jail for a DUI with out injuries nobody hears about it, but when a sports star does, the world knows.

And the bulk of my post is not irrelevant at all. You just did not read the posts it was in response to. I dont care if somebody crashes or not, if your BAC is above .08 you should be arrested, EVEN ME! I can have a significantly high BAC and still function as if I have not had a drink, but that does not mean I should be allowed to drive with that bac.



Canadian Psycho said:


> I echo some of the above sentiments. The fact that '1.5 million people per year' receive DUIs doesn't make the act any less deplorable. All that statistic tells me is that there are - at minimum - 1.5 million idiots in the world.


Again, I am not excusing it because a lot of people do it. I was just pointing out that is has nothing to do with his fame and money. It has to do with making a stupid mistake!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe so many people are backing him up. If you drink and drive, your a piece of shit, period.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

what an idiot.


as are ALL who drink and drive.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> Again, I am not excusing it because a lot of people do it. I was just pointing out that is has nothing to do with his fame and money. It has to do with making a stupid mistake!


Fair enough, but it's also entirely possible that if Jones ever was a good, Christian boy/man, money and fame could have corrupted him. It's an age old story in and of itself.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

To be honest... I read the story and thought "Good man".

Wrapping an expensive car round a pole has endeared me to Bones far more then anything hes ever said and done before.



And before people jump in and say "It could have been a car/truck/person/pram/nun"... I don't care. The fact is nobody was hurt. Ive done some pretty dumb things in may time. Things where we took risks and people *could* have got hurt... but they didn't. Exactly the kind of things that 99% of all blokes do between the glorious ages of 16 and 26.

Did Bones do a really fecking dumb stupid ass thing? Yes.

Have I ever done a really fecking dumb stupid ass thing? Yes.

Who here hasn't ever?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> To be honest... I read the story and thought "Good man".
> 
> Wrapping an expensive car round a pole has endeared me to Bones far more then anything hes ever said and done before.
> 
> ...


A pathetic rationalization for drunk driving. Driving while intoxicated is 100% inexcusable, end of story, end of thread. Obviously you have done it and you are trying to ease some sense of guilt, too bad, not going to happen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> To be honest... I read the story and thought "Good man".
> 
> Wrapping an expensive car round a pole has endeared me to Bones far more then anything hes ever said and done before.
> 
> ...


I know and appreciate what you're getting at, my friend, but those are fairly empty words for anyone whom has ever lost a friend or family member to a drunk driver's decision to get behind the wheel. I'm afraid that 'no one was hurt' or 'boys will be boys' doesn't make it excusable. 

I've done some crazy, stupid things in my day. But taking the lives of others into my own, selfish hands has never been one of them. Even at my most intoxicated, walking or cabbing have always been the only options.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> A pathetic rationalization for drunk driving. Driving while intoxicated is 100% inexcusable, end of story, end of thread. Obviously you have done it and you are trying to ease some sense of guilt, too bad, not going to happen.


I don't have a driving licence. I also drink about 2 units a year.

I never tried to rationalize what Bones did. I simply admitted that through his foolish actions, I connected with him a little. Should I be ashamed? Maybe. But that's how I personally felt when I read the story.

Nothing I said implied that what Bones did is excusable. My point was that being a person who has done some dumb shit in my time, its difficult for *me* to condemn him. No more or less.

Of course, with many of you obviously having never done anything stupid/risky/dangerous ever in your lives, feel free to snipe at Jones from your lofty position.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, you ****. I can't stay sore at you.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, you ****. I can't stay sore at you.


Canadian soreness still feels smooth to me, brother. :hug:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it looks like hendo's chances of being champ just went up bigtime.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I don't have a driving licence. I also drink about 2 units a year.
> 
> I never tried to rationalize what Bones did. I simply admitted that through his foolish actions, I connected with him a little. Should I be ashamed? Maybe. But that's how I personally felt when I read the story.
> 
> ...


Everyone's done stupid things, not everyone has put the lives of others at risk simply for their own entertainment. This holier than thou bullshit needs to stop.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

any response from dana yet?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He got into an argument with some fat guy on Twitter. lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it wrong that I hope he was drunk on Bud Lite? Or that when he got in his car he said "Here we go"?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Everyone's done stupid things, not everyone has put the lives of others at risk simply for their own entertainment. This holier than thou bullshit needs to stop.


Ashamed it is then. :shame02:


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it wrong that I hope he was drunk on Bud Lite? Or that when he got in his car he said "Here we go"?


LMAO.. very comical..


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> any response from dana yet?


I saw that :thumb01:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

trimco said:


> How stereotypical is his apology going to be?


Greg Jackson will tell him what to do so he can get more fans out of it.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This goes without saying, but these days if you drink and drive you're a MORON!

Yes, people make mistakes, but jesus MADD commercials are everywhere and each day tons of people get killed because of this.

This doesn't just apply to athletes or stars, its everyone. If you have a drink, let someone DD you, take a cab...it's that simple. To make matters worse he looks like a total hypocrite after what he initially said. :thumbsdown:

I'm glad no one was hurt. People don't realize that this stuff is like collateral damage, it effects everyone around them (family/friends/acquaintances, etc). Too many people I have known or know that this affected or ruined their lives.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

People make mistakes hell I got a DUI 5 years ago but I'm not the "face" of a company. Gotta be smarter than that for sure


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

So many DUIs here. You're all smarter than that, dammit!

I expect so much more from you, G_Land. I'm not upset. Just disappointed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

G_Land said:


> People make mistakes hell I got a DUI 5 years ago but I'm not the "face" of a company. Gotta be smarter than that for sure


You also never said a multimillion dollar deal should be with you because "I'll never get a DWI." I guess it's back to Form and Tapout sponsorship though, Nike isn't going to touch him now. 

Also, this happened in New York...anyone want to bet this comes up the next time legalizing MMA goes to the vote.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

G_Land said:


> People make mistakes hell I got a DUI 5 years ago but I'm not the "face" of a company. Gotta be smarter than that for sure


I too got a dui a number of years ago. Job title wouldn't have mattered to me at the time. I had friends in high places and thought I was untouchable. 

My imagination at that age had me believing that I was like a mix of Fear and Loathing, Blow, and a dash of Mad Max. Can't believe I never had an accident while drunk.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow :confused05:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont think so... scooter


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Amateur video caught of Jon's accident.

That's bad, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't that crazy

Pole wins via insane reach advantage

http://i46.tinypic.com/6yf8eh.gif <-- sorry I still don't know how to embed properly :confused03:


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I could be in the minority. But, I could care less. I don't watch these guys as my moral compasses, or as my role models. I couldn't give two shits what they do when not in the Octagon. As long as when they are in the Octagon, they totally bring it.

Jones totally brings it. So what he does on his own time, is his own business as far as I am concerned.

You don't need to be drunk to get a DUI these days. But even if he was, Eh. Big Whoop. If he blows a .08 when entering the ring in his next fight, then I will have an issue with it. Until then, I honestly do not care at all.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think we've solved the Jon Jones riddle.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

StandThemUp said:


> I could be in the minority. But, I could care less. I don't watch these guys as my moral compasses, or as my role models. I couldn't give two shits what they do when not in the Octagon. As long as when they are in the Octagon, they totally bring it.
> 
> Jones totally brings it. So what he does on his own time, is his own business as far as I am concerned.
> 
> You don't need to be drunk to get a DUI these days. But even if he was, Eh. Big Whoop. If he blows a .08 when entering the ring in his next fight, then I will have an issue with it. Until then, I honestly do not care at all.


i'm with you except that i would be totally fine with him blowing .08 when entering the cage. i'm not looking for a corporate role model, i'm looking to see entertaining fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good for Jon jones. This is a good career move for him. Im happy for the guy... why is everyone hating?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont see Jon Jones as a role model, if you have little kids watching the ufc then your not much of a role model your self's. I dont give a crap what goes on in his personal life, hes made a mistake welcdome to the world Jon. All anyone should care about is him doing his job in that cage, no one was hurt, he made a mistake cut him abit of slack.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> I dont see Jon Jones as a role model, if you have little kids watching the ufc then your not much of a role model your self's. I dont give a crap what goes on in his personal life, hes made a mistake welcdome to the world Jon. All anyone should care about is him doing his job in that cage, no one was hurt, he made a mistake cut him abit of slack.


My children will be brought up watching and learning MMA. It is a sport. No different to boxing, I was always allowed to watch boxing as a kid.
I don't think this is a big deal because of his image or because he's a role model, i think it's a big deal because he's got the nerve to get behind the wheel of a car when he is intoxicated and risk innocent people's lives. It's as simple as that, anybody that does that might aswell sit in their backyards and throw grenades over their fences.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> My children will be brought up watching and learning MMA. It is a sport. No different to boxing, I was always allowed to watch boxing as a kid.
> I don't think this is a big deal because of his image or because he's a role model, i think it's a big deal because he's got the nerve to get behind the wheel of a car when he is intoxicated and risk innocent people's lives. It's as simple as that, anybody that does that might aswell sit in their backyards and throw grenades over their fences.


well i disagree, yeah the ufc is a sport i cant argue with that but its not for kids. fighters getting knocked out cold, people rolling around covered in blood and ime also pretty sure the ufc brings there dvds out with an adult rating.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

lol... its funny that all you guys are demonizing jones for this. i can say it was kind of ironic he said he wouldnt get a dui and did but other than that... do you guys really not know people who have dui's? and if not, your saying you would de-friend someone if they got a dui? to be honest i probably know more people WITH a dui than without one. its a mistake, yes, im not trying to justify it, but its a human mistake... you cant just instantly say 'oh he's a bad guy'... its one of the more common crimes and i dont think its in any way unforgivable. he should learn from it and not do it again


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a sore subject for me. I have a friend who was killed by a drunk driver. 

Jones is lucky he did not kill someone else or himself. I know hes young but he needs to show way better judgement.

I already wanted Hendo to win but now I eally want Hemdo to win.

And I honestly do not know anyone who has been arrested for DUI. You talk about DUI's as if its J walking. When you drive drunk you put yourself and others in serious danger. Get some new friends.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

madrappa said:


> lol... its funny that all you guys are demonizing jones for this. i can say it was kind of ironic he said he wouldnt get a dui and did but other than that... do you guys really not know people who have dui's? and if not, your saying you would de-friend someone if they got a dui? to be honest i probably know more people WITH a dui than without one. its a mistake, yes, im not trying to justify it, but its a human mistake... you cant just instantly say 'oh he's a bad guy'... its one of the more common crimes and i dont think its in any way unforgivable. he should learn from it and not do it again


As I said, there's a difference between knowing someone with a DUI record, and someone killed by a drunk driver. There will be those who demonize, and those who can forgive. I don't particularly think Jones is a bad person. I think he fukced up royally and should have to atone for his actions. But that doesn't mean he can't learn from this and be all the better for it. 

I do wish, however, that some of you would stop trying to rationalize it with the old 'people screw up' line. There are so many ways to screw up and be human without taking the lives of others into your hands. Though, I suppose until you've actually lost someone to drunk driving/drivers, you can't really understand why this might be so sore a subject. As was said above, if you have more friends with DUIs than not, then I seriously doubt you're the kind of person I'd want to know personally.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As I said, there's a difference between knowing someone with a DUI record, and someone killed by a drunk driver. There will be those who demonize, and those who can forgive. I don't particularly think Jones is a bad person. I think he fukced up royally and should have to atone for his actions. But that doesn't mean he can't learn from this and be all the better for it.
> 
> I do wish, however, that some of you would stop trying to rationalize it with the old 'people screw up' line. There are so many ways to screw up and be human without taking the lives of others into your hands. Though, I suppose until you've actually lost someone to drunk driving/drivers, you can't really understand why this might be so sore a subject. As was said above, if you have more friends with DUIs than not, then I seriously doubt you're the kind of person I'd want to know personally.


Very well said. You do not realize how serious drunk driving is until it impacts you. As I said I had a good friend killed by a drunk driver. 

I dont think Jones is a bad person, but I know he is a smart person and he obviously was more than a little intoxicated to wrap his car around a pole. 

I think it shows an issue with judgement with him and I hope he learns from this.


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't add anything that's already been said. But:



Canadian Psycho said:


> ..if you have more friends with DUIs than not, then I seriously doubt you're the kind of person I'd want to know personally.


100% agree.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

Do people seriously take drunk driving this lightly?

What's next, people are going to be okay with intoxication at a firing range?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Will this affect me as a fan of his fights? No. 
Does it affect my view on him personally? Hell Yes.

We have all done some dumb stuff. He will get his chance to prove he learned from his mistake, but it will take time. Until then he needs to realize he makes more cash in a month than I do in a year, a taxi isn't that f-ing expensive. Hell balla it out and call a limo if you want! I'm sure DW would pick up the tab if it is that big of a deal.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> UFC Light Heavyweight champion Jon Jones was arrested Saturday for suspicion of DUI after driving his Bentley into a telephone pole in Binghamton, NY. Jones is hardly the first MMA star to be arrested for DUI/DWI but he's probably the first to total a Bentley while doing it.
> 
> Jones' fiasco made the local news with WBNG airing video from the scene on their evening news broadcast. That video is after the jump.
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow* 
A small news video is in the link as well. 

Sure common people drive drunk, which i think is very wrong but what really makes a known public person like him to act ike this when he knows it would ruin his image? All the other reasons aside (drunk driving being completely stupid).


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Will this affect me as a fan of his fights? No.
> Does it affect my view on him personally? Hell Yes.
> 
> We have all done some dumb stuff. He will get his chance to prove he learned from his mistake, but it will take time. Until then he needs to realize he makes more cash in a month than I do in a year, a taxi isn't that f-ing expensive. Hell balla it out and call a limo if you want! I'm sure DW would pick up the tab if it is that big of a deal.


That really gets me about some of these celebrities that get pulled over for DUI. If they want to go out and drink they could just hire a driver for the night. It's also another thing, as others have mentioned, if he just got pulled over for a broken tail light or caught at a check point and he was a little over, but to run off the road into a pole? That implies shite faced drunk, and it could have been another car or pedestrian he ran into, not to mention his passengers. I still don't think it really says anything about his character. I think back to myself at that age and I know I did the same thing, not a lot but I know I drove a few times when I should not have. I know many of my friends back then who did as well. Some got into accidents, got DUIs, luckily I never got caught or hurt someone. It was still a stupid mistake and I hope he learns from it.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jon Jones vs. Jack Daniels needs to happen at 205, assuming Jones gets past Henderson


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Term said:


> That really gets me about some of these celebrities that get pulled over for DUI. If they want to go out and drink they could just hire a driver for the night. It's also another thing, as others have mentioned, if he just got pulled over for a broken tail light or caught at a check point and he was a little over, but to run off the road into a pole? That implies shite faced drunk, and it could have been another car or pedestrian he ran into, not to mention his passengers. I still don't think it really says anything about his character. I think back to myself at that age and I know I did the same thing, not a lot but I know I drove a few times when I should not have. I know many of my friends back then who did as well. Some got into accidents, got DUIs, luckily I never got caught or hurt someone. It was still a stupid mistake and I hope he learns from it.


I dunno, I figure he wants to drive his own car, however foolish it looks considering how it turned out. Young guys are like that. 
And IMO most adults who are not 100% abstinent and have licenses have probably had a drink or few and driven in the same night at some point in their lives, including many of the critics. Jones this night was part of the % that has an accident and/or DUI as a result, and he'll pay the price, hopefully learn his lesson, and think about how much worse it could have been. He screwed up, bad, and its made even worse by the way he presented himself as a paragon leading up this situation.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

No doubt that driving while drunk is wrong.

But the man has been arrested, will have his day in court and depending on the verdict will serve out his punishment.

Will this stop me from buying Jones vs. Henderson (assuming it goes ahead as planned)? No.

Does it change my opinion of Jones? No, but only because my opinion of him is based entirely on his ability in the Octagon. 

Am I saddened by this? Sure - but only because the man is going to be publicly tried and convicted a thousand times before he ever walks into court.

Bottom line - he's a young man with more money than most people will ever see, does that mean he is exempt from making mistakes? No - of course it doesn't. 

I'm sure he will take his punishment like a man (no doubt a man with an excellent lawyer) and will put this nasty little situation behind him.

I'm just glad Jones didn't get badly hurt and didn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> I could care less.












(pet peeve)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure a DUI would really effect any other fighter's image. I mean Rampage went on a literal rampage, but it's JBJ's hard earned pre-scandal Tiger Woods image that really exacerbates this whole ideal. People who love him will continue to love him, people who found him to be a bit fake and insincere for the sake of bolstering a desired image have found their confirmation of those doubts.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Aiken said:


> Am I saddened by this? Sure - but only because the man is going to be publicly tried and convicted a thousand times before he ever walks into court.


I'm sure Jones didn't have any problems with public judgements when Bud Light came calling, wanting to associate their product with his public persona.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Well... at least we cant call him fake any more. Nice to see him acting like the arrogant, brainless pisshead he really is for once, right?


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I've read the first few pages here, but not the rest, so at the risk of repeating something someone else already said, here goes.

The reason the law is as strict as it is is because IT HAS TO BE. Some people are drunk off one drink. I'm not, maybe you're not, but some people are. There are enough statistics out to show the dangers of drinking and driving. That is not an opinion, it is statistical fact. So many people say, "oh it is just buzzed driving, it's okay" well those are the type of people who don't learn from a DWI and are destined to repeat it. Sure I've done it before too, so I'm guilty as well. But I'm not going to falsely tell myself or others that it is okay, because it isn't. If you are a public figure, of course you are under greater scrutiny of the public eye. He should have called someone to drive him, or stayed put. I hope he learns from this and thankfully no one was killed. There is no logical argument for defending drinking and driving. You can make an argument, but it won't be logical.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Do people seriously take drunk driving this lightly?
> 
> What's next, people are going to be okay with intoxication at a firing range?


I do believe the NRA says you should be allowed to carry concealed firearms into bars, so that's pretty damn close. And i think its legal in a few states, but not 100% on that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The NRA can be over zealous at times, just like any fanatic group can be, ie religious nuts etc. Guns in bars or around alcohol should always be illegal. Drunk driving is basically handling a firearm while intoxicated.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As I said, there's a difference between knowing someone with a DUI record, and someone killed by a drunk driver. There will be those who demonize, and those who can forgive. I don't particularly think Jones is a bad person. I think he fukced up royally and should have to atone for his actions. But that doesn't mean he can't learn from this and be all the better for it.
> 
> I do wish, however, that some of you would stop trying to rationalize it with the old 'people screw up' line. There are so many ways to screw up and be human without taking the lives of others into your hands. Though, I suppose until you've actually lost someone to drunk driving/drivers, you can't really understand why this might be so sore a subject. As was said above, if you have more friends with DUIs than not, then I seriously doubt you're the kind of person I'd want to know personally.


I live in LA. The stats show that DUI's are very prevalent here. I have lost people to drunk driving. I have been devastated by that. I just acknowledge the overwhelming number of people that drive drunk in my area. I am not justifying it. It definitely is a mistake. I just dont think it should be a crime that is unforgivable especially if one shows growth and does not repeat. In jones case, he got into a bad accident, so I'm sure that will make him think twice next time...

I personally have no DUI's. It happens that my sister got one when she was in high school and my dad got one back in the 60's. So for me, its hard to make someone out to be a 'scumbag' just because they got a dui. One of my closest friends lost his license because he got 2 dui's, both times getting pulled over for a turn signal/tail light. he is one of the nicest people I've ever known and yes he knows how retarded he was to do that twice. He certainly wont do it again... he has now had 3 years of no driving because of it. 

your saying I should ignore all the good qualities that make him a good person and my friend just because he drove drunk? Your suggestion is to defriend him and my family members because they made a mistake? Well then back at you on not wanting to be your friend, buddy. I dont agree with their judgement call in that particular moment, but for me, it doesnt 'shatter their image'


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

box said:


> The NRA can be over zealous at times, just like any fanatic group can be, ie religious nuts etc. Guns in bars or around alcohol should always be illegal. Drunk driving is basically handling a firearm while intoxicated.


Using this logic would make it a bad thing to drive to a bar too. No one should be able to drive to anywhere alcohol is being served? 

I have a concealed carry permit and when I go to a bar is when I'm most likely to carry my gun because that is where altercations are most likely to happen. 

Guns and cars don't kill people; people kill people.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

MLD said:


> Guns and cars don't kill people; people kill people.


People kill people with guns and cars.

Please, clichés mean nothing at all.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I do believe the NRA says you should be allowed to carry concealed firearms into bars, so that's pretty damn close. And i think its legal in a few states, but not 100% on that.


I see tons of people drinking while open carrying firearms. I will grant almost all of them are police or government officials, I do not agree with that. You can have one drink and keep your gun, but you pick up that second beer you gotta lock it up. Thats my rule, its not because I cannot safely handle a gun after 2 beers or 6 beers, its because some cannot.



madrappa said:


> I live in LA. The stats show that DUI's are very prevalent here. I have lost people to drunk driving. I have been devastated by that. I just acknowledge the overwhelming number of people that drive drunk in my area. I am not justifying it. It definitely is a mistake. I just dont think it should be a crime that is unforgivable especially if one shows growth and does not repeat. In jones case, he got into a bad accident, so I'm sure that will make him think twice next time...
> 
> I personally have no DUI's. It happens that my sister got one when she was in high school and my dad got one back in the 60's. So for me, its hard to make someone out to be a 'scumbag' just because they got a dui. One of my closest friends lost his license because he got 2 dui's, both times getting pulled over for a turn signal/tail light. he is one of the nicest people I've ever known and yes he knows how retarded he was to do that twice. He certainly wont do it again... he has now had 3 years of no driving because of it.
> 
> your saying I should ignore all the good qualities that make him a good person and my friend just because he drove drunk? Your suggestion is to defriend him and my family members because they made a mistake? Well then back at you on not wanting to be your friend, buddy. I dont agree with their judgement call in that particular moment, but for me, it doesnt 'shatter their image'


Not that I agree or disagree with what you are saying, but pheelgood is police, just to inform you because he has a lot of insight on this or so I would imagine.



Woodenhead said:


> People kill people with guns and cars.
> 
> Please, clichés mean nothing at all.


People use many means to kill one another, its in our nature.. Whichever mean we use, it is us that are killing others and not the devices themselves they are merely the means.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> People kill people with guns and cars.
> 
> Please, clichés mean nothing at all.


I'm sorry if you struggle with my choice of words. I was employing logic. 

Xeberus stated it clearly so no need to repeat it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the main thing here is that people don't know about or believe in forgiveness. Jones's actions should be condemned and punished, for actions like driving drunk require punishment because it places others lives in danger. That doesn't mean he can't be forgiven, yes people do make mistakes, that does not mean they are worthless as a person it means that if they don't learn from their mistakes they deserve to be more severely punished. Jail time, license taken away, large fines, suspension of mma licenses kind of thing. 

The real problem here is that Zuffa's political influence will get around the punishments, Jones' name will be resurrected via his hard knock life story, turn it into how it had to with his sister or something and he'll get off clean and free. That's the problem, it teaches us that those who we idolize can get away with something therefore it's not a big deal. You can even see it on this forum. If the sentence for crashing a car while drunk was your license is gone for 10 years, a $10,000 fine and 2 weeks of jail time people would crucifying Jones but that's not happening because of how easy he will get off.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This may have already been covered, but im not really up for going through 14 pages of people arguing about Jones and the ramifications of drunk driving, has his actual BAC actually come out yet?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MLD said:


> Using this logic would make it a bad thing to drive to a bar too. No one should be able to drive to anywhere alcohol is being served?
> 
> I have a concealed carry permit and when I go to a bar is when I'm most likely to carry my gun because that is where altercations are most likely to happen.
> 
> Guns and cars don't kill people; people kill people.


It is not that I doubt your ability to control your self or not make stupid choices when you drink, which everyone does stupid things when drunk, it's that some people get violent when drunk some people overreact. Allowing people to drink and carry weapons is just asking for problems.

Guns and cars don't kill people, people kill people, and drunk people kill a lot more people.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can understand people being up in arms about drunk driving, it is dangerous like many things. 

Think of how many friends you have that drive drunk on the regular. If you drink and drive, think how many times you've done it. If you've had a dui, how many times did you drive before you were caught.

Think of the number of DUI citations nationwide in a year and multiply it by the number of times you or your friends have gotten away with driving drunk. That number is a small fraction of the people that are driving drunk every year.

This post is not to claim "everyone does it" but more to say a large portion of society does it everyday around you and you haven't been crashed into yet.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can understand people being up in arms about drunk driving, it is dangerous like many things.
> 
> Think of how many friends you have that drive drunk on the regular. If you drink and drive, think how many times you've done it. If you've had a dui, how many times did you drive before you were caught.
> 
> ...


NO!! Whenever you step in to a vehicle drunk you are saying its okay to kill someone.!!!

*Sarcasm Smiley*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> NO!! Whenever you step in to a vehicle drunk you are saying its okay to kill someone.!!!
> 
> *Sarcasm Smiley*


You can't even drive when sober. If anyone shouldn't drink and drive it's you. Not making jokes either.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can understand people being up in arms about drunk driving, it is dangerous like many things.
> 
> Think of how many friends you have that drive drunk on the regular. If you drink and drive, think how many times you've done it. If you've had a dui, how many times did you drive before you were caught.
> 
> ...


also factor in that people still get into accidents when sober, and in each case you never know if not being drunk would have made the collision not happen.

but yea you pretty much summed up my point in better words. im just out of college, so i go to parties every weekend where there are hundreds of young people getting sloshed, and 90% of them take their own cars home, and most of them make it. you only have a designated drivers if you have a buddy who doesnt drink at all, otherwise ive heard the term 'designated drunk driver'

still, im not defending drunk driving. i just first hand see people leave parties and drive when they are OBVIOUSLY way too fucked up to be driving. i know that the majority of bad drunk driving accidents are because of idiots like that. but as i said, a lot of people limit their drinking to a minimal and know their motor skills are still capable of getting them home. still not the best idea, but thats why mistakes are here to teach us


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

MLD said:


> I'm sorry if you struggle with my choice of words. I was employing logic.


It's slanted logic employed in an attempt to lessen a view one is not quite comfortable with/supportive of; a timeless & classic example of deflect & deflate. Logically.

People don't kill people. Death kills people. (and Bentleys kill telephone poles)


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I can understand people being up in arms about drunk driving, it is dangerous like many things.


Full agreement. 



RustyRenegade said:


> Think of how many friends you have that drive drunk on the regular. If you drink and drive, think how many times you've done it. If you've had a dui, how many times did you drive before you were caught.


None. Not a one of my friends does it. At all. I've ended friendships because of people performing far less dangerous acts. And I personally have never had a single dui nor have I ever driven while intoxicated or high.



RustyRenegade said:


> Think of the number of DUI citations nationwide in a year and multiply it by the number of times you or your friends have gotten away with driving drunk. That number is a small fraction of the people that are driving drunk every year.


So because it doesn't happen every time it's kosher. Got it.



RustyRenegade said:


> This post is not to claim "everyone does it" but more to say a large portion of society does it everyday around you and you haven't been crashed into yet.


Let's see I have personally been hit by drunk drivers twice - while walking -, my grandmother was injured when a drunk driver crashed into her place of business, a good friend was almost killed by a drunk driver who died in that accident, and my mother and I were both injured by a drunk driver.

What I'm trying to say is that just because it hasn't affected your life doesn't mean it isn't a big deal. It's affected my life in a number of painful ways though thankfully no one has died. Your argument is truly subjective. I would say that most people do not live around people who routinely drive drunk because the numbers just don't support it.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Full agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you are what they call a fairweather friend. come on bro be supportive of your buddies! and btw, and new study shows motor skills are improved when your high, the paranoia makes you more focused on ur driving tasks. still, some people are silly as hell when they are high so thats ur own choice to make.

ive seen many friends die from drunk driving. the only argument is that it shouldnt be an unforgivable crime, because based on what ive seen, its the idiots who get behind the wheel when they are SLOSHED that end up injuring people. that and even buzzed driving arent the best idea. but you just abandon your boys for that? lame. i wouldnt be ur friend


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Look, I have a problem with everyone just "Assuming" Jones was blitzed out of his mind, stubbling ass drunk, slobbering and Ass over Elbows Drunk.

I Know and I understand exactly why anything that is related to 'Drunk Driving" is completely politically incorrect.

But for God's Sake. Can we all be realistic and honest and rigth now, for everyone to hear, admit that just because you are "Legally" over the limit, it in no way shape or form means you are some out of control, stumbling drunk that is driving down the sidewalk running over small children.

Most of us, including you, would fail a breathilizer after 1-2 bears. But how many of you think you are actually impaired or "Drunk" after that?

Until I hear the BAC, I can't assume he was really in any danger of a killing someone due to the Alcohol. Let's not forget. Even sober people get in accidents. So just because he crashed, it doesn't automatically mean he was completely drunk.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

We should ask Shane Del Rosario if he think this isn't something that's a big deal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> You can't even drive when sober. If anyone shouldn't drink and drive it's you. Not making jokes either.


Haha cause you know me in real life right???

You amaze me at how senseless you are.

And just so you know i actually drive big trucks for my job 


My guess is you are referring to the Right i took that had a sign saying "No rights on red"?? Lmao. Cant expect much more then that i guess. Haha :hug: *Pats Rusty on the head* 

Its okay there fella... You dont need to cry over every little thing.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

madrappa said:


> then you are what they call a fairweather friend. come on bro be supportive of your buddies! and btw, and new study shows motor skills are improved when your high, the paranoia makes you more focused on ur driving tasks. still, some people are silly as hell when they are high so thats ur own choice to make.
> 
> ive seen many friends die from drunk driving. the only argument is that it shouldnt be an unforgivable crime, because based on what ive seen, its the idiots who get behind the wheel when they are SLOSHED that end up injuring people. that and even buzzed driving arent the best idea. but you just abandon your boys for that? lame. i wouldnt be ur friend


I'm a fairweather friend because I don't want to hang around people who endanger themselves and others? That's complete bs. Fairweather says that I would abandon my friends because things get difficult and I don't do that. I've sat by friends sides as they have gone through divorces, lost family members, one notable instance of a friend accidentally sleeping with a minor, and I was there every day of the last year of my best friend's life while he was dying of cancer. So don't call me a fairweather friend unless you know what the **** you're talking about.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I'm a fairweather friend because I don't want to hang around people who endanger themselves and others? That's complete bs. Fairweather says that I would abandon my friends because things get difficult and I don't do that. I've sat by friends sides as they have gone through divorces, lost family members, one notable instance of a friend accidentally sleeping with a minor, and I was there every day of the last year of my best friend's life while he was dying of cancer. So don't call me a fairweather friend unless you know what the **** you're talking about.


your fairweather because you said you have ditched friends for doing less than a DUI. when people get drunk they make bad decisions, the thing about a DUI is you are drunk when you decide to go through with it, so your judgement is already clouded. you really wouldnt forgive someone who is a close friend and really regretted their decision? thats fairweather as hell to me. its a petty crime, yes it may lead to danger. but so can a lot of shit man.... it seems like your the type to not forgive someone for making a bad decision, i've had many so called 'friends' like you who fell off when shit hit the fan, and i think that shows a bit of fakeness in you


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Full agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or realistically the numbers show that the chances of someone hitting a person while being drunk is significantly lower then people try and make it out to be. I can jump to 10x different parties in 1 night and know at-least 1 person who is getting in their car hammered and 5 others who are getting in their cars buzzed at 9/10 parties. Yet i only know 1 person who got in to an accident drunk and 3 who got caught drunk driving. With them combined id say they have driven drunk over a thousand times. 

Your the anomaly and not the others. How you and your family have been hit by drunk drivers so many times is astounding to me. Dare i say i dont really believe you BUT at the same time i dont see why you would lie about something like that which makes me think you are telling the truth. 
You must live in some ******* hillbilly town where people just get drunk and hit things for the hell of it. And then curse at the pole for being in the way. :confused05:






madrappa said:


> your fairweather because you said you have ditched friends for doing less than a DUI. when people get drunk they make bad decisions, the thing about a DUI is you are drunk when you decide to go through with it, so your judgement is already clouded. you really wouldnt forgive someone who is a close friend and really regretted their decision? thats fairweather as hell to me. its a petty crime, yes it may lead to danger. but so can a lot of shit man.... it seems like your the type to not forgive someone for making a bad decision, i've had many so called 'friends' like you who fell off when shit hit the fan, and i think that shows a bit of fakeness in you



And you really shouldn't be calling him a fairweather friend since you dont really know anything about his life to make that claim. You hear 1 thing and think you know everything about the guy and the situation.
Its the same shit people pulled on me when i said i got a traffic ticket for a horse sht reason. They started thinking they know everything about me and what happened and what will happen and etc etc and how i never take responsibility and w/e else they came up with. It was the most absurd thing iv ever seen. Point being unless you know the full story of the guys life you cant be making such presumptions claims. Dont be like the other **** tards that do that. Act like they are better then everyone else and have everything in the world figured out. When if it came to talking in real life they wouldnt say 99% of the sht they say through the internet.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

madrappa said:


> your fairweather because you said you have ditched friends for doing less than a DUI. when people get drunk they make bad decisions, the thing about a DUI is you are drunk when you decide to go through with it, so your judgement is already clouded. you really wouldnt forgive someone who is a close friend and really regretted their decision? thats fairweather as hell to me. its a petty crime, yes it may lead to danger. but so can a lot of shit man.... it seems like your the type to not forgive someone for making a bad decision, i've had many so called 'friends' like you who fell off when shit hit the fan, and i think that shows a bit of fakeness in you


Fake? How does that show me as fake? When you do something drunk you chose to do it sober. Everybody is sober when they sit down to have that first drink. Everything that follows is a direct result of that choice. There is no impaired judgement. It was made clearly. Thus it is a willful crime.

And I never said that I don't forgive. If they truly regret their actions and they make amends I can forgive a lot of shit. But if they just spout some bullshit about being sorry and that they didn't know what they were doing cause they had too many drinks ****'em. 

I hold my friends to the same standard I hold myself. Which isn't exactly a hard standard to live up to. I'm not the world's best person. Not even close. All I expect people to do is own up to their mistakes and not just mouth apologies. A little integrity. It's amazing how many friendships asking even that has cost me.

I won't lie I'm not an easy friend to have. I'm stubborn, temperamental, arrogant, and a host of other things besides but my friends know that I have their back until they prove that they don't deserve it. And I expect them to treat me the same way. If I'm in the wrong and I make that ******* stupid ass decision I expect to be left to twist in the wind.

I'm a lot of things but fake and fairweather are not two of them. You don't consider this kind of thing that big a deal. That's obvious. But it is to me.

@Sideways - Where do you people live that everywhere you go you know ten people driving home drunk? Seriously this didn't happen at the god damned college parties I went to. Is it possible that your numbers are skewed by the social circles you travel in? Because I only know maybe two people right now who get drunk more than once or twice a year and most of my friends are active people in their early to mid 20's.

Let me put this clearly I have never seen the kind of scene you are describing, Sideways. I have never lived anywhere where I can just bounce around between 10 parties in a night and watched people drive off drunk. Admittedly I also have no desire to as it sounds really damned boring.

As for where I lived at the time it was Kansas City, MO which is a large metropolitan area of 2 million plus people. Nothing particularly hillbilly about the city


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Why is this thread all what if's and what's not's? Bottom line no one got hurt, jones damaged a 250,000 pound car but ah well. Jones could of got in his car feeling fine and just crashed it by accident like millions and millions of people do every year. Not to sure about this but how do we know jones didn't drink the the night before? Wake up and feel ok so drove like thousands of people do?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Why is this thread all what if's and what's not's? Bottom line no one got hurt, jones damaged a 250,000 pound car but ah well. Jones could of got in his car feeling fine and just crashed it by accident like millions and millions of people do every year. Not to sure about this but how do we know jones didn't drink the the night before? Wake up and feel ok so drove like thousands of people do?


We dont know. But until we do...

:cool04::fight02::angry01::mistress01:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure why this is still a discussion. I'd never in a million years drive drunk or get in a car with someone who was. Bones messed up badly, let's hope he learns from it. It was a bad mistake to make, but luckily nobody was hurt. End of.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Fake? How does that show me as fake? When you do something drunk you chose to do it sober. Everybody is sober when they sit down to have that first drink. Everything that follows is a direct result of that choice. There is no impaired judgement. It was made clearly. Thus it is a willful crime.
> 
> And I never said that I don't forgive. If they truly regret their actions and they make amends I can forgive a lot of shit. But if they just spout some bullshit about being sorry and that they didn't know what they were doing cause they had too many drinks ****'em.
> 
> ...


to the bolded, then you have obviously never visited LA. you would be shocked at how many people drive home drunk. i see it everytime i go to parties/bars w.e... i guess that is why i consider it less seriously than you do. but its not just LA, i also have fam in guatemala where they do it all the time as well (probably partly because it isnt really outlawed/regulated harshly out there).

i will be honest i may have been a little judgmental to assume things based off what you said. but throughout the years losing friends, the few statements you made showed me certain tendencies displayed by people who just abandoned me for petty things. it led me to believe that you really are pretty stubborn and perhaps not a supportive/forgiving friend, but now you have openly admitted the stubbornness and now that i know what area you are from things are a bit more clear. i see that this infraction happens less frequently in your social circle, so you havent had a lot of very close friends/people in your life experience that. me on the other hand would be isolated if i didnt forgive people for petty crimes. 

so you can say i judged you a bit too early off too little evidence and probably had some anger in there because you reminded me of people who are fake. perhaps my outlash was a bit harsh, my bad.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Why is this thread all what if's and what's not's? Bottom line no one got hurt, jones damaged a 250,000 pound car but ah well. Jones could of got in his car feeling fine and just crashed it by accident like millions and millions of people do every year. Not to sure about this but how do we know jones didn't drink the the night before? Wake up and feel ok so drove like thousands of people do?


I don't get why it is right just because others drink and drive? Just because he happened to not kill anyone?

Who the hell TOTALs their car at 5 AM with no one on the streets? How many bad drivers are in your community? People don't just run into poles and completely TOTAL their expensive ass cars every day. You have to be a pretty bad driver to do that.

Bottom line is he TOTAL'd a car while being over the legal limit. I highly doubt he partied hard went to sleep at midnight and woke up to drive around with 3 others at 5 AM? That doesn't doesn't right at all.

It is irresponsible. And I don't get how it is OK just because he didn't hurt someone. Looking at the car he is lucky no one got hurt. If there was someone standing by that pole and he killed them...what would you say then? Would you say....Oh...everyone has driven after some beers...it isn't a big deal? Why would it change so much if he had killed someone doing the same exact act? He TOTAL'd his car....a person just didn't happen to be standing on the corner at 5 AM. If they were...they would have been dead.

If 230lb Bones had 3 beeers and got that messed up he wrecked his Bentley...then that is sad. Talk about a lightweight who can't handle his beer.

People get in fender benders on the daily in big cities. People hit a curb while turning. Not everyone just Totals their car when there is no traffic. He needs to either learn how to drive or quit drinking.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

madrappa said:


> to the bolded, then you have obviously never visited LA. you would be shocked at how many people drive home drunk. i see it everytime i go to parties/bars w.e... i guess that is why i consider it less seriously than you do. but its not just LA, i also have fam in guatemala where they do it all the time as well (probably partly because it isnt really outlawed/regulated harshly out there).


And I would still have the same number of friends who do it. I don't care how many people do it every day.



madrappa said:


> i will be honest i may have been a little judgmental to assume things based off what you said. but throughout the years losing friends, the few statements you made showed me certain tendencies displayed by people who just abandoned me for petty things. it led me to believe that you really are pretty stubborn and perhaps not a supportive/forgiving friend, but now you have openly admitted the stubbornness and now that i know what area you are from things are a bit more clear. i see that this infraction happens less frequently in your social circle, so you havent had a lot of very close friends/people in your life experience that. me on the other hand would be isolated if i didnt forgive people for petty crimes.


Here's the difference that you don't seem to understand. *This is not a petty crime to me.* My grandmother was almost killed by a drunk driver. I am currently healing from being on the bad end of a hit and run by a drunk driver. I have seen what happens to families after they lose someone to drunk driving. This is something I take very seriously.

And I have known plenty of people who have gotten duis and - surprise, surprise - they got treated like a god damned pariah in my circle of friends. Some of them made amends and came back. Others didn't. We always took drinking seriously. If you couldn't control yourself we didn't want to be around you. 



madrappa said:


> so you can say i judged you a bit too early off too little evidence and probably had some anger in there because you reminded me of people who are fake. perhaps my outlash was a bit harsh, my bad.


Thank you for graciously allowing me to say that after you have spent several paragraphs telling me that you misjudged me because I have never really been exposed to it. Which is another assumption.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What a bitch. lol


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't get why it is right just because others drink and drive? Just because he happened to not kill anyone?
> 
> Who the hell TOTALs their car at 5 AM with no one on the streets? How many bad drivers are in your community? People don't just run into poles and completely TOTAL their expensive ass cars every day. You have to be a pretty bad driver to do that.
> 
> ...


sorry do you know Jon Jones do you?. You dont know what state he was in, how he crashed or what he was doing driving at 5am. People do just crash there cars yanno.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> And I would still have the same number of friends who do it. I don't care how many people do it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not an assumption. you just said you know about 2 people who get drunk more than once or twice a year. therefore, in your area it happens far less frequently. 

i've lost many friends to drunk driving too. and i am very angry at the people who got behind the wheel when they were obviously not in the right mindstate to drive. i just dont think EVERYONE who gets a dui falls under that category. i have seen dui's happen for many reasons and to me, most of them are forgivable.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ i agree, i hate when people lump everyone that gets a DUI into the same category as people who go out and actually hurt people with their drunk driving...

the reality is that 99% of people that get DUIs never hurt anyone let alone kill anyone, and that is not taking into account the people who never get caught... and the people who never get caught make up far larger numbers than the people who do...

im not saying its right, but most of them are forgivable..


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

madrappa said:


> not an assumption. you just said you know about 2 people who get drunk more than once or twice a year. therefore, in your area it happens far less frequently.


Actually it is an assumption but - since you misunderstood my original statement - allow me to clarify. I only have 1 or 2 friends who get drunk more than a few times a year. I know plenty of people who drink more often. I just don't associate with them. 



madrappa said:


> i've lost many friends to drunk driving too. and i am very angry at the people who got behind the wheel when they were obviously not in the right mindstate to drive. i just dont think EVERYONE who gets a dui falls under that category. i have seen dui's happen for many reasons and to me, most of them are forgivable.


So you're assuming that that was my view? That all situations are equal and unforgivable? The circumstances and crime I was speaking of is a real dui. Not someone getting busted after having a single beer because a cop needed to fulfill his quota. 

So please stop making assumptions about me, what it's like where I live, or what I have been exposed to because you just don't know.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

dude you made your view very clear... the assumption i made and apologized for was judging what kind of friend you are, simply because i have known many people with YOUR views turn out to be a certain way. again, that was more like an outlash based on my past, other than that you have made your view on this particular subject pretty clear. now that you have retracted one of your statements and further clarified, you are once again made my opinion change, but originally i was simply inferring based on the information on hand


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> ^^ i agree, i hate when people lump everyone that gets a DUI into the same category as people who go out and actually hurt people with their drunk driving...
> 
> the reality is that 99% of people that get DUIs never hurt anyone let alone kill anyone, and that is not taking into account the people who never get caught... and the people who never get caught make up far larger numbers than the people who do...
> 
> im not saying its right, but most of them are forgivable..


I understand what you are saying but there is a problem with your reasoning. 

To me the results are irrelevant. The actions taken by the people are the same. For example if a guy were to say shoot at his wife with the intent to kill do you feel any different about the guy based on wether the bullet hit his wife or not? I would say no and this is the way about i feel about all crimes.

When someone get drunk and gets be hind the wheel that was his choice and his action wether someone gets in the way is not his choice. His actions are set in stone and he has no control after that. The drunk drivers don't intend to kill and are in most cases not bad people but just made bad decisions and screw up. The choice that they do make is to get behind the wheel and put themselves in a place where their negligence endangers others and that is what I judge them on. Their actions not their results.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Southern Baptist is strong in this thread.
















"judge not lest ye be judged" -JC


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> "judge not lest ye be judged" -JC


I can say with all confidence that the mysterious JC never said that shit. I would guess some english speaking twat with a leaning towards little boys was responsible. Typical that some pervert would want us to "judge not lest ye be judged", know what I'm sayin' brother? 

Where's stoning when you need it?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> I understand what you are saying but there is a problem with your reasoning.
> 
> To me the results are irrelevant. The actions taken by the people are the same. For example if a guy were to say shoot at his wife with the intent to kill do you feel any different about the guy based on wether the bullet hit his wife or not? I would say no and this is the way about i feel about all crimes.
> 
> When someone get drunk and gets be hind the wheel that was his choice and his action wether someone gets in the way is not his choice. His actions are set in stone and he has no control after that. The drunk drivers don't intend to kill and are in most cases not bad people but just made bad decisions and screw up. The choice that they do make is to get behind the wheel and put themselves in a place where their negligence endangers others and that is what I judge them on. Their actions not their results.



I have a problem with this. You compare a guy with a gun shooting at his wife with the intent to kill to someone driving drunk?. A drink drive doesn't drive around looking for people to hit and in most cases people who have had 1 or 2 drinks more drive alot careful because they know they have had a drink. Ime not saying DUI is right in anyway but there are people who get in there car legless and try to drive and there are people who have 1 or 2 more than they should and I think it's important not to put these people in same category. 

In the uk your allowed 1 bottle, now I could have 4 bottles and be fine, sober as I was before I drank. Now I know everyone isnt the same but I could drive fine after them drinks, I could go the gym or on a jog, I could go about my daily routine and be fine yet I would still be tested well over the limet. Until we know exactly what Jones was doing or the circumstances I think we should leave all the crap he's getting.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I can say with all confidence that the mysterious JC never said that shit. I would guess some english speaking twat with a leaning towards little boys was responsible. Typical that some pervert would want us to "judge not lest ye be judged", know what I'm sayin' brother?
> 
> Where's stoning when you need it?


pardon me if I slightly mis quoted the 1st time...




> The Gospel according to
> St. Matthew
> Chapter 7
> 
> ...


all confidence? really? according to Mathew this was part of JC's sermon on the mount.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> pardon me if I slightly mis quoted the 1st time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point is, old buddy, that somehow I doubt JC ever spoke English.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Where's stoning when you need it?


That would be any Diaz thread.

.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> That would be any Diaz thread.
> 
> .


:laugh:
Indeed.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> ^^ i agree, i hate when people lump everyone that gets a DUI into the same category as people who go out and actually hurt people with their drunk driving...
> 
> the reality is that 99% of people that get DUIs never hurt anyone let alone kill anyone, and that is not taking into account the people who never get caught... and the people who never get caught make up far larger numbers than the people who do...
> 
> im not saying its right, but most of them are forgivable..


Sorry but you're completely missing the point. It's not about whether you get away with it or not. Even the biggest idiot trying to live in denial of the facts is aware of the effect of drinking and driving. By disregarding those facts people who drink and drive are putting the safety of themselves and others at risk. That is why people who do it fall into the same category. It doesn't matter if you're too arrogant or ignorant to believe it could happen to you or whether you simply don't give a shit, it's all the same. You're still putting people's lives at risk and you deserve any penalty coming your way (not you but anyone doing it). It's a preventative measure. Surely this isn't hard to understand.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I can say with all confidence that the mysterious JC never said that shit. I would guess some english speaking twat with a leaning towards little boys was responsible. Typical that some pervert would want us to "judge not lest ye be judged", know what I'm sayin' brother?
> 
> Where's stoning when you need it?


I'm assuming you're just messin and this is a bit of a tangent, but you're aware that the oldest copies of the new testament are scientifically dated to be from 100-400 AD right? That would be long before the English language and pedophile priests (priests at the time were allowed to marry). This is assuming the copies aren't even older and the originals by the apostles.

The point is it is highly likely JC did say that stuff. And for the record I agree with the old one, too much judging of Jones in here. 

What he did was wrong, it is horrible to put others at risk, but each and every one in here has put others at risk or done much worse with their actions. That doesnt make jones right, it is disappointing, but let the law do the judging. I hope he learns from his mistake.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'm assuming you're just messin and this is a bit of a tangent, but you're aware that the oldest copies of the new testament are scientifically dated to be from 100-400 AD right? That would be long before the English language and pedophile priests (priests at the time were allowed to marry). This is assuming the copies aren't even older and the originals by the apostles.


Exactly my point. If English didn't exist, how could JC have said the words "Judge not, that ye be not judged"?

:wink03:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly my point. If English didn't exist, how could JC have said the words "Judge not, that ye be not judged"?
> 
> :wink03:


Well I'm pretty sure the Greek language hasn't changed to the point where scholars would mistranslate something so small from the original scrolls. Theres people who spend their entire lives poring over every possible nuance in these texts you know. A lot of ancient history is based on similar translations but no one seems to question those.

If you're just having fun being pedantic on the technicalities then my bad, but I'm pretty confident he said something to that end if not those exact words.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ludinator said:


> I have a problem with this. You compare a guy with a gun shooting at his wife with the intent to kill to someone driving drunk?. A drink drive doesn't drive around looking for people to hit and in most cases people who have had 1 or 2 drinks more drive alot careful because they know they have had a drink. Ime not saying DUI is right in anyway but there are people who get in there car legless and try to drive and there are people who have 1 or 2 more than they should and I think it's important not to put these people in same category.
> 
> In the uk your allowed 1 bottle, now I could have 4 bottles and be fine, sober as I was before I drank. Now I know everyone isnt the same but I could drive fine after them drinks, I could go the gym or on a jog, I could go about my daily routine and be fine yet I would still be tested well over the limet. Until we know exactly what Jones was doing or the circumstances I think we should leave all the crap he's getting.


I am not saying a drunk driver is anywhere near as bad as a shooter I am just using that situation as an example to prove a point. 

The point is that in situations like this I judge the person on their actions and intent not wether they succeed or fail at their action and in the DUI case the intent and and action was the same wether it results in a death or not so I judge all DUI cases more or less equal. I probably have a harsher judgement on DUI cases that don't result in death than others and not as harsh look at DUI cases that result in death than others and I judge both cases at about the same level.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DanTheJu said:


> On average, about 1.5 million people in the United States get arrested for DUI. Now, I dont know the actual numbers, but I am going to guess that the 1.5 million people are not all young rich athletes.
> 
> It is a common crime, it is a stupid one, but it is not a crime that can only happen to young rich athletes!
> 
> ...


Hi dan!

1.5 million people may do it every year, but they don't go from being preachy pastors kids to completely sloshed drunk drivers overnight. 

The point I'm making is that it's not the DUI that's uncommon or even the crash (which i think is far less than 1.5 mil), but the sudden change in behaviour and values.

I'm saying the fame and celeb lifestyle is responsible for his change, as it has been for so many others who were squeaky clean before they had it all.

P.s. the "I am disappoint" thing is a meme.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't see why all the disappointment and anger.

This is to be celebrated. We have all been proven right. Bones has been acting fake all along. But the surprise from people is... well... surprising. If so many people had him down as fake, then surely his latest escapades should hardly surprise you, right?

He's a 24 year old who done some stupid stuff. Stupid stuff that kills people sometimes, granted. But that's a problem with society, not any individual. The world we live in breeds this kind of shit. If you have not done anything dangerously stupid in your life? Dont count your chickens, my friend.

I had Jon down as a bit of a dog from day one. I knew that anybody who fights like that cant possible be as gentle, kind and humble as he was trying to portray. This was before I had seen any interviews. His fights tell more about him then any words that might fall out of his gob. He's a hardcore nasty bastard.

All this mad shit he's been doing lately simply completes the picture. Bones makes more sense to me now = I like him better. Who would have thought it!

War Bones!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Without having to read the last 15 pages, did we ever find out anything more about this? Was Jones drinking until 5am or did he wakeup and think he was okay to drive? IMO that makes a big difference.

There's been times where I crashed in very uncomfortable places at friends houses because I drank too much. I wokeup once the sun cracked and drove home. After getting home I always wondered what my BAC was and if I was still over the limit or not.

Hungover and sleeping in an uncomfortable place is terrible. All I could think about was crawling into my bed and waiting for the pain to go away.

Memories of this make me glad I practically stopped drinking.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

All this Jon jones is a fake is bulls***. I've always got the feeling he doesn't give a sh*t about the fans anyway, all this nice guy image I think gets put on him for his image, I think it's his team and the UFC who wants him to come across that way because he's young and the face of the UFC. When he choked machida out he dropped him to the mat and it was his team shouting for him to go over and check on him. Ime a jones fan and all this he's a fake is crap.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I don't see why all the disappointment and anger.
> 
> This is to be celebrated. We have all been proven right. Bones has been acting fake all along. But the surprise from people is... well... surprising. If so many people had him down as fake, then surely his latest escapades should hardly surprise you, right?
> 
> ...


Jones is just a baaaaaaaaaad man!

Imagine how many f*cks he gives about the "sickened fans" he was talking about recently.

I believe he's only pissed because he has to buy another car right now. :sarcastic12:

He's gonna go for KOTN now. He needs the bonus. 

I almost feel sorry for Henderson.













































....nope. I don't.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

I love Jones, but this is too funny not to post.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly my point. If English didn't exist, how could JC have said the words "Judge not, that ye be not judged"?
> 
> :wink03:


Hey, I may no longer be a Christian (I was saved by reality) But honestly, have you really never heard of a thing called "Translation"? It's so easy, even a Christian can do it.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I still keep reading all these posts about Jones Driving Drunk.

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't he arrested under the suspecion of "DUI" which is simply "Driving Under the Influence". It doesn't even specify what the influence was, let along how influenced he was by it.

At this point, he could have been under the influence of cold medicine. I doubt it, but the point is, a DUI in no way shape or form automatically means you were driving drunk. There is a difference between drunk and under the influence.

I have been under the influence of alcohol many times, while not being drunk. I have also been under the influence many times without even having a drop to drink. 

The reality is, the threshold for DUI is so low that anyone that has had any amount of Alcohol or Weed or Cold Medication or even Ate a Large Steak and had Cheesecake for dessert can be technically under the influence. But that doesn't mean drunk. And unless you crash (Even if you get pulled over) it's not a problem. 

Again, I remind everyone that even sober people crash. So to hear that someone with even the slightest levels of alcohol in their systems can crash as well is of course, no surprise. But to blame that accident entirely on the booze is insane. Unless the guy is falling over and slobbering drunk. That may be the case with Bones, but I haven't heard that yet.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

The thing with alcohol is that your reflexes, coordination and decision making are affected at very low levels, well before you yourself are conscious of it. That's why the legal limits are so low.

As for the cheesecake argument...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

StandThemUp said:


> Hey, I may no longer be a Christian (I was saved by reality) But honestly, have you really never heard of a thing called "Translation"? It's so easy, even a Christian can do it.


For me to call something a "Translation", I need to see the original text. Have you seen it? Has anybody?? Until I do, I'm gonna go ahead and assume its a load of old bollocks just like 99.9% of the modern religious history. ( *all* history, for that matter )

EDIT
Sunny days always make me ranty.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Without having to read the last 15 pages, did we ever find out anything more about this? Was Jones drinking until 5am or did he wakeup and think he was okay to drive? IMO that makes a big difference.
> 
> There's been times where I crashed in very uncomfortable places at friends houses because I drank too much. I wokeup once the sun cracked and drove home. After getting home I always wondered what my BAC was and if I was still over the limit or not.
> 
> ...


Bump...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Bump...


All I've heard is:



Woodenhead said:


> We don't know the exact blood alcohol content in his system at the time of the arrest ... He is due to return to a Binghamton court for arraignment at a later date. ... declined to comment whether Jones was given a Breathalyzer test.


...then I found this earlier today:


> It was announced on UFC Tonight that UFC light heavyweight champion *Jon Jones will face his first court date for his suspicion of DUI on May 29. Jones will appear in the Binghamton (New York) City Court at 9 a.m.*
> 
> "Bones" crashed his Bentley into a pole Saturday morning at 5 a.m. He was arrested and later released from jail. It has been reported that Jones suffered only minor injuries in the accident.
> 
> ...


(link)

Also:


PheelGoodInc said:


> I *practically* stopped drinking.


(my bold) Can't _totally_ give up beer! :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> All I've heard is:
> 
> 
> ...then I found this earlier today:
> ...


I appreciate it, thanks.

No, I can't. I love it too much. I went from drinking 3-5 times a week to twice a month. I enjoy those two times, but I don't regret it. I'm in the best shape of my life at the moment and I don't want to go back.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I appreciate it, thanks.
> 
> No, I can't. I love it too much. I went from drinking 3-5 times a week to twice a month. I enjoy those two times, but I don't regret it. I'm in the best shape of my life at the moment and I don't want to go back.


If you had pulled him over would you have let him go with a warning Pheelgood? Would you have maybe followed him home?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> If you had pulled him over would you have let him go with a warning Pheelgood? Would you have maybe followed him home?


There's times when you have no discretion. Being involved in an accident is one of those.

Granted, I would have still asked for his autograph after raise01:


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> For me to call something a "Translation", I need to see the original text. Have you seen it? Has anybody?? Until I do, I'm gonna go ahead and assume its a load of old bollocks just like 99.9% of the modern religious history. ( *all* history, for that matter )
> 
> EDIT
> Sunny days always make me ranty.


"All History is Bollocks".

Wow, That's says plenty about who I would be debating with. Clearly, there is no point in continuing.
Your disbelief in "all" history is just as irrational as a belief in some invisible all knowing God, just on the other end of the spectrum.

I guess, in the same way there are Radical Christian's, there are Radical Atheist's.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No, I can't. I love it too much. I went from drinking 3-5 times a week to twice a month. I enjoy those two times, but I don't regret it. I'm in the best shape of my life at the moment and I don't want to go back.


I got in the best shape of my life without giving up beer (my liver wouldn't let me) - but I had to give up *everything* else. hahaha! Nowadays, it's not drinking to get drunk, but just to relax & unwind. Like tonight: 12 hour overtime shift > come home > straight to back porch (I live on a mountain with a sweeeet view) >










^ that was taken a few hours ago

2 points: 1) Never let your little pleasures become vices, and 2) "Habit blunts the edge of pleasure"

Be responsible, and stretch that skull-cover & smile. (I hope Jones learns this sooner rather than later)

Cheers, man.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> For me to call something a "Translation", I need to see the original text. Have you seen it? Has anybody?? Until I do, I'm gonna go ahead and assume its a load of old bollocks just like 99.9% of the modern religious history. ( *all* history, for that matter )
> 
> EDIT
> Sunny days always make me ranty.


This might be helpful:

http://codexsinaiticus.org/en/

It's not the "original" per se, but it's composed of scrolls within 100-400 years of the original. Which is far more than we have of Julius Caesar, Plato, Homer and so on, whose oldest copies are almost 1000 years beyond their times.

The fact that even these have survived so long is miraculous, considering how delicate and weather prone papyrus is, and all the wars and desolation that have ravaged europe and the middle east in all that time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> I got in the best shape of my life without giving up beer (my liver wouldn't let me) - but I had to give up *everything* else. hahaha! Nowadays, it's not drinking to get drunk, but just to relax & unwind. Like tonight: 12 hour overtime shift > come home > straight to back porch (I live on a mountain with a sweeeet view) >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Very nice. I drank almost daily just to relax after work. Then on the weekends I would have to turn it up because I built such a tolerance. The crazy thing is that I was still working out all the time too. Now I practically stopped drinking and pretty much doubled my workouts. I saw the difference in the first week.

I do love drinking a bit though. I just got a shift change with weekends off again. This is NOT going to be good for my current plan.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Without having to read the last 15 pages, did we ever find out anything more about this? Was Jones drinking until 5am or did he wakeup and think he was okay to drive? IMO that makes a big difference.
> 
> There's been times where I crashed in very uncomfortable places at friends houses because I drank too much. I wokeup once the sun cracked and drove home. After getting home I always wondered what my BAC was and if I was still over the limit or not.
> 
> ...


Drinking can be addictive and get you in a whole bunch of trouble. Drinking is fine in moderation but you have to know your limit. I enjoy my bourbon the key word being enjoy because I take the time to appreciate it and never drink enough to get s**tfaced drunk. Thanks for being responsible by cutting back and not endangering yourself and others.


----------

